# Tippy Dam



## randhoog (Sep 21, 2010)

Headed to the dam next weekend ,, any fish there yet?


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey I'll be there next weekend too! My first time fishing there, saw it once when I was a kid but didn't fish. Is it really as bad as people make it out to be? Is it possible to fish there without waders?

Thanks and sorry for slightly hi-jacking your thread!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

There's always fish in the big m so yes they are there as for fishing Without waders ur best bet is north side as far as bad it can be if u don't want any confrontation or to be part of it head downstream of dam there's tons of places to fish most waders are a advantage but there's some spots you can fish Imo

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BearCreekPro (Mar 18, 2008)

Lots of fish! Dont need waders but probably want em


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

chizzel said:


> Hey I'll be there next weekend too! My first time fishing there, saw it once when I was a kid but didn't fish. Is it really as bad as people make it out to be? Is it possible to fish there without waders?
> 
> Thanks and sorry for slightly hi-jacking your thread!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You have to see it to believe it.:yikes:


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

A lifevest if you are fishing after dark would be smart too.


----------



## randhoog (Sep 21, 2010)

I have been to the dam once last year but typically head further north to other unmentionable rivers. The dam is on my way up North and was curious if the carnival was in town yet. Lord knows sometimes you don't need just waders and a life vest. I prefer to go down stream further to stay away from flying lead..


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Yep its here .There is a lot of fish in and I would stay away from the Dam. If you go up there you might want to brush up on your MMA skills.:lol:


----------



## rebetom (Mar 12, 2004)

was at tippy mon tues and weds am
caugth a couple of nice skipperdads and a brown 
rolling fresh tight spawn skein snell hooked early am and at dusk
a few people were wading no waders had mine on pretty warm tho 
water temp 65 mon 64 weds 9/18
not many salmon in system yet hooked a couple of salmon leader to light 
for them hog salmon
caught salmon out in salmon slam tourney tight skein rolled good


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

rebetom said:


> was at tippy mon tues and weds am
> caugth a couple of nice skipperdads and a brown
> rolling fresh tight spawn skein snell hooked early am and at dusk
> a few people were wading no waders had mine on pretty warm tho
> ...


 Not many in yet ? I don't know where you have been fishing but I have seen a lot thru out the river.If I am not on the river my son and father inlaw are there daily.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm going this weekend. I went two weeks ago and There's a lot of fish in the system. Hope to get some.


----------



## Run vizslas (Apr 13, 2013)

I was there in the spring for steels. Go down river and be less people but you have to walk along some hills not fun in waders


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

If you have a boat, bring it. You will never find me going there without my boat unless its in storage. With how many people there are on shore, you're best off getting out in the middle of the river downstream or near the edges that can't be accessed by folks in waders.


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> If you have a boat, bring it. You will never find me going there without my boat unless its in storage. With how many people there are on shore, you're best off getting out in the middle of the river downstream or near the edges that can't be accessed by folks in waders.


I keep telling my group we should bring a boat! How big of a boat can you fit there? 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

I got to say I'm not going to tippy no more for salmon, the people there are Rude, drunk, and high. I could have gotten my limit of salmon every time I went and then some, but people don't understand clear your line out of the water so I can go after my fish. Every time I yell fish on coming down, they look at me and keep on doing there thing. Casting over lines and breaking me off or pulling the hook. I understand controlling your fish but I'm not fishing with them big white rods. The one I did get in was a miracle. Bottom bouncing with bags mostly and float fished and caught some browns. Sorry for my ranting but just saying combat fishing just sucks. This one had a snagging rig in its side and in its head.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

combat fishing for salmon at tippy damn for sure!


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Went over to Tippy on Saturday bc I just had to see the craziness. What most people do there is a disrespect towards fisherman and the outdoors. People just throwing there lead with treble hooks at each end way out in the river and hoping to run across a salmons back is not fishing. I can't believe these bums think that is fishing? And I can't believe they just do that and then throw a fish on there stringer like nothing was wrong about that. It honestly disgusted me and I had to leave before I opened my mouth because the bums way out numbered the good people there. That stuff is a disgrace.

For future references, if you're bringing a kid or someone who has never fished before up north for their first fishing experience, please don't bring them to Tippy. That is not fishing.

Keep it legal people and keep it clean!

Good luck trout fishing this fall, winter, and spring to those who do it the right way.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Any yahoo with a tank of gas and a map can find so many other great places to fish other than Tippy!

You don't need to see them to catch 'em!! Mid river is my favorite in the Big M, dammed up fish are for kids!!


----------



## novifishingguy (Oct 3, 2012)

salmonsteel97 said:


> I understand controlling your fish but I'm not fishing with them big white rods


I couldn't believe it the first time I saw those. Are they deep sea fishing rigs? They look like they flex about as much as an iron pipe.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

novifishingguy said:


> I couldn't believe it the first time I saw those. Are they deep sea fishing rigs? They look like they flex about as much as an iron pipe.


Ugly stick "catfish" edition lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

